# hi



## JILLWAZERE (Jun 7, 2009)

just saying hi im new here hope every one gd tc jill x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome.What pets do you have??


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, do you have any birdies? Or just looking for some advice?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF...hope you enjoy your stay...


----------



## JILLWAZERE (Jun 7, 2009)

toddy said:


> Hi and welcome.What pets do you have??


WE GOT A AFICAN GREY PARROT HE'S 18 MONTHS OLD , THX FOR MSG XX JILLXX


----------



## JILLWAZERE (Jun 7, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Hi and welcome to PF...hope you enjoy your stay...


THX FOR MSG X


----------



## JILLWAZERE (Jun 7, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Welcome to the forum, do you have any birdies? Or just looking for some advice?


HI THX FOR MSG WE HAVE A AFICAN GREY PARROT XX WHAT DO YOU HAVE


----------



## JILLWAZERE (Jun 7, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hiya and welcome


THX FOR MSG XXJILLXX


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi and welcom exx


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

JILLWAZERE said:


> HI THX FOR MSG WE HAVE A AFICAN GREY PARROT XX WHAT DO YOU HAVE


42 birds 

Mainly owned by my MSC though, pics on my aviator, if you follow my photobucket link on my signature you can see a lot more birdies


----------

